# Wall Sound



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

I knew that there was going to be sound transfer between the walls, but I did a sound check with the LR speakers installed in the wall. What is the best way to get rid of this problem?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Are you refering to hearing the speakers in the room behind them? If so maybe some sort of Dynamat sound deadening material will help, if you put it inside the wall at the back of the speaker.:dontknow:


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, in the other rooms, should I put it just directly behind the speaker or just as much as I can reach from the cut out for the speaker?


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Can install a backer box behind the speaker within the wall.


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

How would I go about doing that? Do the speakers need baffles or is it a just a real slim box? I have wires running near the bottom of the wall, so I cant put it all the way down, but I can go up about 3 1/2 feet and down about 2 1/2 feet from center of speaker.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Check with the speaker manufacturer for any recommended box volume.

You're not going to eliminate all of it due to physical wall vibrations but you can minimize some of the back wave anyway.

Bryan


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/manual/sim_backer_box_installation_guide/

This is a backer box.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

A back box along with some sound deadener would help but as others have pointed out you will still have some transfer it's just the physics of things such as speakers.:T


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies I might try the sound deadener material first and see how it works out.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

No problem, thats why were all here. Be sure to let us know how it turns out.:T


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Please keep in mind that mass is at the heart of your solution.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Ted, just curious about your last post, does that mean that the sound deadener would help or the back box would be best or both? Curious about your opinion as your the expert. Thanks, Bambino:T


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Well im concerned about a pad having sufficient mass to help much. Its not like anyone would want to do this twice. We know you can build a mighty massive box.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Ted, you sure have that right about not wanting to do it twice.


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

Maybe ill wait a little while to just do the box option. Your right I do not want to do this twice and I think the wife will not like it either.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

As long as you're in there, do the back box. If you want any significant reduction, you're going to need it. 

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

You'll need to make the backer box as people suggested and ensure that it is sealed and made of an extremely dense material. 

I bet a lot of the sound you hear in the other room is from the vibrations transferring from the speaker cabinet into the wall. So you could also try to decouple the box from the wall using rubber or come other type of vibration absorber. Either that or decouple the speaker from the box using the same.

You might also want to fill the stud cavity with rockwool (or blown in insulation) if it's empty. You would get sound transfer into the next room even if the speakers was mounted outside of the wall if that's the case.


----------

